# mushroom storage question



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

Dear All,

This is more of a desperation heave rather than set up play.

Love mushrooms - can't get enough of them
problem is that they always go bad - let me explain

if I keep them in ziplocs they grow moist and sticky
if they are exposed - they are dry and discolored...

don't know what to do...
there are only so many I can eat in 1 seating (talking mostly about button white mushrooms here)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

brown paper bag....and make sure when you buy them they have tight caps.


----------



## n00bchef (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, one thing to think about is how they are grown... They are typically grown in large brick buildings that are always kept cool (not cold), dark and damp... Mushrooms thrive in that environment... Recreating that environment helps them last a bit longer.

That being said, if you don't want to spend $$$ on an old fridge to create your own mushroom haven, you can put them in a paper bag and keep them in your humidity controlled drawer in the fridge (make sure the drawer allows for maximum humidity.) This should help them last a bit longer. If you live in a cold area (like where there is snow outside) you can keep them in a paper bag in your garage.

-jason


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

never wash them either for storage purposes.

doc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Short-term storage (no more than a couple of days): (brown) paper bag 
Longer-term storage (up to 1 week): wrap in paper towels and store in plastic bag; change the paper towels every couple of days.

I find that they dry and shrivel after a few days in a paper bag, but when I use the paper towel/plastic bag method they keep quite a while. Of course, if any start to get gooey, use immediately or toss out. And as shroom said, the firmer they are to start, the better, and the longer they can keep.


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps one of the simplest answers is to buy in smaller amounts more often. I like them raw. Lighter flavour but very delicious. In our rest home one of their favourite evening meals was mushrooms and bacon. Corn Fritters on the side. And plenty of mopping bread. I am given to understand the mushroom is the veggies meat.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

that's the problem, I even tried the 8oz container (that's why don't know if they are firm or not shroomgirl) but they looked good. blemish free - white and the caps look closed. Then the moment that container is opened, (in a day or so) they start to get brownish spots (either dry or a wet one). 

At that point, I don't know if I should or I shouldn't use them.

Please see - we never had mushroom eaten at our home growing up- its an acquired taste - and I am still learning to enjoy them in various ways, learning tricks, etc. But the problem is that we go for groceries once a week or every two weeks. 

the reason I was looking for storage is that if I get a stash, it should atleast last 75% of 2 weeks...

I will try the methods mentioned here and try and get back with the results.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

They won't hurt you. If they're small areas, just cut them off.

How have you been cooking them? What are your favorites?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hm....12 days, thats a long shelf life for grocery store buttons.....look for no opening between the top and the stem. Brown spots are not a big deal....just grind um, saute them in alittle olive oil add cream if desired and freeze the duxelle for later, or use within a couple days.

I just recieved a a dz morels last night....we went to see David Sedaris and my companions shared their bounty! I'm hoping they make it until Sat.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

hey mudbug,

regarding using them, I try using them in multiple ways:
* while cutting them, I munch on some of them (don't know if its wise idea)
* then, I have used them in chinese dishes that I am trying to cook 
* I have used them in Indian curries with and without meat. 

however, one thing that I haven't been able to figure out (and this is digressing from the topic) is that *sogginess* that you get. It also messes up the spices as the water that comes out. I have tried to control the heat (high - low - medium) but then the mushroom texture changes.

and yes shroomgirl,
the problem with it lasting about 12 days is that I have a day job and school and a little one ... so many a times things have a way to get *sour* in the refrigerator as well. 

but I love mushrooms and feel like I missed out a lot not eating them for the first 2.5 decades of my life. so I am experimenting and eating and enjoying and learning...


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Would it useful for you to plan your fortnights mushroom diet? Say, perhaps, I want stewed mushroom and bacon in a light butter sauce on both Thursdays. So you can chop the little yummies a bit. Cook them, the juice will run. Put mushies and juice in plastic bag or something and thicken them to taste as required after thawing. Freeze the french bread to use with them, for dipping. Serve them in pretty little dishes. Maybe make soup and freeze, without adding the cream until hotish. Add to casseroles you are going to eat next day, I am thinking more mushroom and beef than beef and mushroom. Or chicken. The ones we gather here are usually opened by the morning. I take the stalks off, trim them and save for soup. I also peel them. The shop bought ones I just wipe. They are lovely just trimmed and very finely sliced through stalk and all, and added to mixed salads raw. Very pretty. Almost like a flat flower in appearance. Buttons are easiest, but a thin knife is helpful, a filleting knife. Nibble away as it pleases you, you will do yourself no harm.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Mushrooms are fabulous when cooked properly. A trick to slicing them is to use an egg slicer, works like a charm and everything is even for uniform cooking. Your observation about the *sogginess* is very astute and can happen as a result of certain cooking methods. You can avoid this with a little more knowledge. As dry as mushrooms seem to us, they are actually loaded with moisture. So the key is high heat, a bit of oil with a high smoking point such as clarified butter, and patient and constant turning during a sauté.

Go here and scroll down to Scene 4 and you'll discover the secrets to perfectly sautéed mushrooms based on their unique attributes. Extremely simple to allow the mushrooms themselves to shine on their own.

The Fungal Gourmet: Sautéed Mushrooms

Try it and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If you have more mushrooms than you can eat before they start to go, cook and freeze them. This will even work when they've just started to go and you've trimmed them as Mudbug suggests:

Slice, or chop, or leave small caps whole or halve or quarter them.
Saute in a little olive oil or neutral-flavored oil in a very hot pan until golden.
Portion out into containers or small heavy plastic bags.
Freeze.

Then you have mushrooms to add to dishes when you want to. Of course, this won't work if you want to use them raw in salad, but for any cooked dish, or for a garnish to a cooked dish, you'll be in great shape!


----------



## eveenend (Apr 4, 2006)

Paper bag in the fridge only works for about 3 days. After that they turn brown and dehydrate.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

eveenend,

Three days sounds fair. If you're really that into mushrooms you'll want them as fresh as possible. You might consider growing them yourself. I've done it. It's great fun and your mushrooms don't get any fresher.


----------



## hamish5151 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hamish5151::chef: Hi All
All mushrooms sould be kept and stord in a paper bags or cardboard box, never in a plastic bags.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

All the above - great advice.

Re: the mushiness factor - try cooking them separately before adding them at the end of cooking your total dish, say for example a beef/chicken stew. That way they keep their shape and texture best, and you can cook off most of their moisture but preserving their flavour. Just cut into whatever shape you want for the dish, dry fry (they release the excess moisture this way) then toss some butter in at the end to add extra flavour, and don't forget, mushrooms love pepper, don't be mean with it. Although having said that, it might not suit your young one. Just add it onto your portion 

They freeze well once cooked and then you have them on hand even at the end of your two week shopping cycle. I like buying them when the price is good, cooking them up then bagging up meal size portions and freezing them in zip-lock bags. Very useful.


----------

